# Lowrance i find go



## Dr. Komix (23. März 2006)

Lowrance i find go hab ich durch ein abo von fisch udn fang erworben.

aber mein problem ist es findet einfach keien sateliten. kein fix. hab es erst nur bei mir zuhause ausprobiert. kann es sein des es nur draußen geht?

und die karte von deutschland ist nicht genau? so wie die von den usa?;+ 

also wer dieses oder andere probleme hat.bitte


----------



## Jirko (23. März 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*

moin dr. komix #h

für nen empfang solltest du dich in freier umgebung befinden (auch nicht auf´n hinterhof zwischen häuserblöcken – dat wird auch nix ) #h


----------



## Dr. Komix (23. März 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*

geht es denn aus dem auto heraus?

und die kartengenauigkeit? usa sehr genau mit straßen und
 deutschland:v  #q .


----------



## Pilkman (23. März 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*



			
				Dr. Komix schrieb:
			
		

> geht es denn aus dem auto heraus? ...



Nur, wenn Sichtverbindung zwischen den Sateliten und dem GPS-Gerät besteht. Idealerweise also vorne auf dem Amaturenbrett bei schrägen Vanfrontscheiben... :m


----------



## rebutia (23. März 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*

Im Haus geht es gar nicht, im Auto geht nur mit einer Zusatzantenne, das ist aber bei allen GPS-Handgeräten so. Der I-Finder go hat auch nur eine Deutschland Übersichtskarte, das ist völlig normal. Genauere Karten gibt es nur für die Geräte, die zusätzlich Karten lesen können (nicht bei Deinem Modell). Diese sind dann auch sehr teuer (Deutschland so 160 Euro). Viele Grüße#h


----------



## Dr. Komix (23. März 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*

kann man die deutschlandkarte auch kostenfrei bei jemanden downloden? 

link? kasa?

hat jemand die?|supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. März 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*

sicher kannst du dir die irgentwo downloaden, nur bringt es dir nix, da du die karte dann nicht auf den i finder bekommst.
habe dieses gerät auch, allerdings ist das bei mir nur als NOTLÖSUNG beim BB angeln.
Wenn ich rausfahre setzte ich mir einen home point, paddel dann ganz gemütlich raus, und FALLS mal nebel kommt (hatte ich vor gut drei jahren) findest du auf jeden fall das ufer wieder....
und dann kannst dir ja noch paar nette stellen wie kanten, ect als point of intresst setzen oder so...

Um damit vollwertig zu navigieren brauchst du glaube ich ein navigations patent oder so, ist ziemlich kompliziert (hast dann ja auch das "gebrauchsBUCH" bekommen, den WÄLZER!!!) glaube ich...

Also wenn mir jemand bei diesem gerät die wichtigsten funktionen mal am gerät erklären kann, wäre das spitze...
WE in Neustadt????????

Grüsse

mirco


----------



## Gadusen-Günni (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*

Hallo Leute,
habe mir das Dingen auch im Abo zugelegt, wird für meine zwecke sicher reichen , allerdings bekomme ich es nicht hin Wegepunkte zu setzten, funktionieren tut das dingen nur im freien oder im Auto vorn an der scheibe dann allerdings Fix 3 also guter empfang... nun meine Frage kann mir einer sagen wie ich die wegepunkte setzten kann?? 
Ich mag einfach keine Bedienungsanleitungen !!!
gruss Günni


----------



## Andreas 25 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*

Du kannst dir die Deutschlandkarte nirgends downloaden.
Bei dem iFinder Go kannst du keine Karten einlesen, das geht erst bei dem Nachfolger Modell iFinder Go2 bzw. bei allen teureren Modellen
@ Günni
Das mit den Wegpunkten ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
Wenn du einen Wegpunkt an deiner momentanen Stelle setzten willst, brauchst du nur 2x ENT drücken.
Wenn du den Wegpunkt an einer andere Stelle setzten willst, führe den Cursor mit den Pfeilen auf die Wunschstelle und drücke dann 2x ENT
Oder drück einfach einmal ENT und schau dir die Möglichkeiten an und Spiel etwas dran rum.
Durch Probieren lernst du es dann schon.

Gruß Andreas!!! #h


----------



## Gadusen-Günni (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*

Hallo Andreas,
jau das klingt ja ganz einfach, werde mich dann damit mal noch etwas befassen, habe noch 3 Wochen bis zur Ostsee und noch 6 Wochen bis Bessaker/Norge bis dahin wird das schon klappen.
Als dann...
schönen Dank #h


----------



## Drohne (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*

Hallo Boardis#h 

Zu diesem Gerät habe ich eine wichtige Frage: kann man damit in einem Stausee in Österreich mehrere Futterplätze für Karpfen einspeichern und diese je nach Bedarf auch wieder auffinden?;+  

Übrigens, dass Futter und der Köder wird mit dem Boot einige hundert Meter weit rausgebracht.

Besten Dank im voraus für die hoffentlich positiven Antworten.

LG aus Österreich


----------



## Andreas 25 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*

Klar kannst du das.
Du nimmst das Echo einfach mit raus, und tust am Auswurfort einen Wegpunkt setzen.
Bei nächsten mal einfach zu dem Wegpunkt navigieren.
Genau dafür sind GPS ja da.
#h


----------



## Drohne (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*



			
				Andreas 25 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar kannst du das.
> Du nimmst das Echo einfach mit raus, und tust am Auswurfort einen Wegpunkt setzen.
> Bei nächsten mal einfach zu dem Wegpunkt navigieren.
> Genau dafür sind GPS ja da.
> #h


 
Servus Andreas!

Danke schön für Deine Auskunft, sehr nett von Dir.:m 

Seit kurzem habe ich nämlich ein großes Problem in meinem Revier, denn ständig entfernt mir so ein Schurke -offenbar ein Neider- die Markierungsstangen. Mit diesem GPS könnte ich also für jedermann unsichtbar, meinen ständigen Futterplatz geheim halten|kopfkrat . Hm, diese Möglichkeit werde ich nun mit Sicherheit ausschöpfen.  

LG aus dem Weinviertel
Josef


----------



## Andreas 25 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*

Beim iFinder Go hast du natürlich keine Karte von deinem Stausee drin, also weder die Bodenstruktur noch die Uferlinie.
Das gibt es erst bei teureren Geräten.
Solltest du allerdings auch nicht benötigen, ist für deinen Zweck nicht unbedingt notwendig, also kannst du den iFinder Go ruhig nehmen.
Musst vorm Kauf mal schauen, vor ein paar Monaten hatten viele Zeitschriften den iFinder als ABO Geschenk im Angebot, da hast du dann nicht mehr bezahlt als so auch und hast noch eine Angelzeitung gratis dazu.
Musste mal schauen, falls du eine sowieso regelmäßig liest, lohnt es sich vielleicht.
Und deine Futterplätze tut dir auch keiner mehr klauen


----------



## Drohne (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*



			
				Andreas 25 schrieb:
			
		

> also kannst du den iFinder Go ruhig nehmen.


 
Servus Andreas#h 

Ist schon genommen|supergri . 

Du hast recht, denn bei einem 2 Jahresabo von Fisch & Fang bekommt man tatsächlich noch diesen Finder gratis als Zugabe. Ist nicht schlecht, da ich fallweise ohnehin diese Zeitschrift kaufe. 

Danke sehr für diesen Supertip.|wavey: 

LG Josef


----------



## DinkDiver (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*

Da würd mich doch auch noch was interessieren. Ich hab auch den iFinder Go. Hab allerdings Probleme damit, er findet manchmal einfach keine Position und das obwohl er zu teilweise 6 Satteliten recht guten Empfang hat. Bei vollen Batterien gehts zwar meistens, aber wenn der Balken von den Batterien nicht mehr voll ist, passiert mir das immer öfter. Wär cool wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte. Wie gesagt das Gerät empfängt von ausreichend Satteliten und ich bin auch mitten aufm See.


----------



## Drohne (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*

@ DinkDiver

wie zufrieden bist Du insgesamt mit dem GPS? Ich meine ist es im Revier ein durchaus brauchbares Gerät oder modernes Glump, dass in kürzester Zeit in der Gerödellade sein restliches Dasein fristet.


----------



## DinkDiver (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*

servus Drohne,
Mal abgesehen von der Macke die mein GPS manchmal hat, das er trotz Sattelitenempfang die Position nicht findet, ist es für den Preis ein Topgerät. Bei normalen GPS empfang, hat man eine genauigkeit um die 10m, wenn man noch ein WAAS Signal empfängt, hat man sogar 5m genauigkeit. Da ich auf einem relativ großen See fische, und die Fische sich teilweise in eng begrenzten Gebieten aufhalten, hat das GPS entscheidende Vorteile, da man schnell und ohne langes Probieren die Stelle wiederfindet, an dem die Fische stehn. Darüber hinaus kann man auf dem GPS durchaus so etwas wie eine Tiefenkarte erstellen, indem man mit Echolot beispielsweise bei 5, 10, 15m Linie einen Ereignismarker setzt, damit hat man dann einen schönen Überblick über die Bodenstruktur des Gewässers.


----------



## Drohne (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*

@ DinkDiver

danke sehr für die überaus nette und ausführliche Antwort.#6  

Na da kann ich mich ja bereits auf mein neues Gerät freuen, denn Deine Gewässerbeschreibung trifft in etwa auch auf mein Revier zu.#h


----------



## Pixelschreck (22. August 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*

Moin moin!

Hab gerade meinen neuen iFinder go² ausgepackt und bin etwas rumgefahten. 

Was bedeutet die Warnung: GDI Begrenzung überschritten?
Kann der iFinder Go2 daten mit einem PC austauschen?
Kann man auf den Go2 tatsächlich andere Karten aufspielen?
Wie kann ich einen 12V Anschluss selber herstellen (Kontaktbelegung)?
Der erste Eindruck ist erstmal recht gut, für den Preis. Für meine Zwecke sollte es reichen. Nur das gedruckte Manual ist unübersichtlich und schlecht zu lesen.

Petri Heil
Jens


----------



## Pixelschreck (24. August 2006)

*AW: Lowrance i find go*

Also:

Datenaustausch mit Pc ist nicht ohne Probleme möglich.

Andere Karten kann man auch nicht draufspielen.

Die Kontaktbelegung :
http://img226.*ih.us/img226/557/ifindercommjr6.th.jpg

Für 12V muss man sich einen Spanungswandler auf 3V basteln. Z. B. einen " L 200". Aber zwei dicke Akkus tuns ja auch. Das Gerät nimmt je nach Beuchtung 220, 150, 80 mA auf. 

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------

